# Project Mileage



## Chris (Sep 16, 2012)

OK I have a 2006 Ford F250 V10 2wd 6" lift and 35" tires.

I used this truck mainly for towing my 5th wheel and taking trips with the family since it is comfortable. 


Right now I am getting about 5 MPG when towing. My goal is to up this to about 7 for my trip next month to Colorado.

I have done a lot of research and there is little you can do to these V10 to make them better on the mileage side.

Right now it has factory 4:10 gears with the tow package but with lifting it and putting larger tires I am sure it hurt the mileage. Still pulls better then my Diesel F250 but I think it can do better.

On my list to do are:

Gears, figuring 4:56 will bring a little better then stock, I would go lower but I want to keep a nice highway cruise speed without being at 3,000 RPM all the time.

I was going to buy a cold air intake but I have been doing a lot of research on the ZooDad mod with a K&N Filter will do better and at 50 bucks instead of 300 I am ok with that. The ZooDad is where you cutt a hole in your core support by your radiator and it acts like a Ram Air at highway speeds forcing all that cool air into the air box = I think better then a high flow filter in stock location under a hot hood.

Next I will do exhaust to help with the air flow. I was going to do a whole new one but the Stock one has very little restrictions except the muffler itself, It allready has 3" pipe so I will just toss on a Flowmaster probably 40 or 50 series to help the flow. I have heard so many negative things about Banks which was my first choice and when all I hear is that people buy it for the name that doesn't help me. 

I will post pics of everything I do starting tonight when I will do the ZooDad mod.

What do you think?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 16, 2012)

Why not just put a tuner on your diesel and open up the exhaust?


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2012)

My diesel has a tuner and it works great. Problem is that it has 360,000 miles on it and compression is getting low and it is just worn. Also when I tow heavy loads it likes to push water out of the reservoir.


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2012)

So yesterday I ran around town looking for a filter and muffler that no one had in stock and Napa really disappointed me, they couldn't even look up the muffler because it was not in their system as an exact fit for my truck. I guess Flowmaster got rid of their phones and salesman. They also wanted to charge me to ship the filter to their store from their supplier.

I ended up going home and ordering both parts from Summit with free shipping and 40 bucks cheaper then in the store. I now understand why these stores are hurting, you can not go into any retail chain store and get service of any kind. At every store I went I asked the same exact thing"I would like a Flowmaster muffler 40 series 3" offset in 3" offset out" then they would all ask me what vehicle make and model and motor and if it didn't pull up as a fit they would say they could not get it yet they sell Flowmaster in store.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 17, 2012)

Thats what happens when they dummy proof the computer...ah the good old days with the guy who kept thousands of parts numbers in his head.


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2012)

I remember going to the auto part store and saying it looks like this and he came out with the right part.


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2012)

Figured I would add a few pics of the truck. 

View attachment IMG_20120917_111829.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120917_111844.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120917_111858.jpg


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2012)

Just did the ZooDad mod so we will see how it does once I get my new filter this week.

Was going to do the gears myself but with life being so busy and never had done them before I figured I would spend the three hundred labor and have them installed so they will be in Wednesday. By the end of the week I should have everything taken care of ready for towing cross country.

Is there anything else you guys can recommend I do to try and help out mileage?


----------



## cruzn57 (Sep 17, 2012)

the 40 flowmaster will be noisy! 
if it gets to bothering you, go with a  "Dyno max"  turbo, 3" in and out.
MUCH quieter! 
also look at a tuner  for your  V10,  a good one will adjust the timing ( more torque) and fuel curve (better mileage)  but  you need to set it for  economy NOT MAX HORSE POWER! 

I'm  looking at "Black Bear Performance"  doing a "LIVE TUNE"   where they drive and dyno the truck, then  adjust timing. fuel, etc.
they only do them once  a yr  .


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2012)

I am starting to research tuners for it but haven't heard to much good about them for mileage. I am in no need of power and have plenty especially with the regear coming but I will not say no to it.

I have heard good and bad about the muffler, it is a V10 so it will never have the rumble of a V8. More of an indy car sound. 

Wish you would have posted yesterday about the muffler, I had not heard of that one. I don't care for noise so much as high flow.


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2012)

So since my stock diff cover is rusted (No idea how in this desert) I ordered a rear diff cover for an 08 and up F250 diesel which came factory aluminun ribbed for a whopping 69 bucks. Not a bad deal. If anyone cares it will fit most all Ford 10.25 and 10.5 rear axles. here is the part number#8c3z-4033-a


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

So she is in the shop getting gears installed today and tomorrow.

Brown santa dropped off my new noise maker. 

View attachment IMG_20120918_143837.jpg


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

Just looked up new spark plugs and they are 12.99 each.

I need ten of them!

Hopefully I can get my truck back anf get my exhaust on and filter in tomorrow night. Can't wait to feel the different and then hope it helped my mileage a little.


----------



## cruzn57 (Sep 18, 2012)

Rock auto   parts

http://www.rockauto.com/


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks........


----------



## ME87 (Sep 19, 2012)

Run a tire with a stiff sidewall and keep them aired up. Gears will help, but keep in mind you should break them in before long hauls or prolonged highway speed. It's better to use dino. oil rather than synthetic during the break in process as well. Sounds like you've done everything you can, other than the tune. Possibly upgrade the ignition system, but I've heard mixed results on newer trucks where the combustion cycle is already very good.


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a month to drive around on the gears before the trip so hopefully that will be enough. I have looked into the ignition system a little but will probably wait on that.


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2012)

Brown santa came by again and dropped this off. Now if the shop would just hurry up with the gears.


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2012)

Forgot the pic. 

View attachment IMG_20120919_152807.jpg


----------



## Kelowna (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmmmmm where did my post go?  Okay to lazy to type it all out again. In brief, check into a company called 5 star. I have read good stuff about their tuners.


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2012)

I have read into them and if I do get one it will be a 5 star. I just don't know how much money I am willing to sink into this never ending battle.

In other news I was able to sneak out long enough to pick up my truck from the gear shop today. What do you think of the cover? 

View attachment IMG_20120920_171241.jpg


----------



## Kelowna (Sep 21, 2012)

The cover looks nice, but you need to detail that spare tire.


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2012)

I should probably pull it out and put in a full sized spare.:thumbsup:


----------



## havasu (Sep 21, 2012)

If it is not matched, you might as well throw it away since it won't do you any good anyway.


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah it will! I can trade for the right size in podunk Indiana. We can use it as a pool floaty. 

It will still work on the front of the truck in an emergency. I actually have a full size spare but need to swap it on.


----------



## havasu (Sep 21, 2012)

I thought all your trucks were 4 wheel drive?


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2012)

Nope this one is 2wd. I got a great deal on it new and couldn't pass it up, really how many 4wd trucks do I need?

Although I wish this one was the 4wd and all the others were 2wd.


----------



## havasu (Sep 21, 2012)

Chris said:


> really how many 4wd trucks do I need?



Business write off?:rockin:


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes!

But so is this one and all I put on it.


----------



## havasu (Sep 21, 2012)

If I borrow it, and never return it, you can also write it off as a loss. I'm such a giver sometimes.....


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2012)

Maybe if you would have offered last week.

Actually I paid this one off last year and love it. Especially now that I am sinking some money into it making it the way I want it.

Next will be recovering my captains chairs in leather (It's good to have a neighbor that owns an upholstory shop) and getting a better stereo, the stock sounds horrible, not a bass bumping head turning set up but just something with good clear sound.

I used to be anal with my vehicles and it had cost me a few relationships but when I got this one I just gave up on that idea and said they were just transportation, well I am giving up on that idea now and starting to take better care of them.


----------



## havasu (Sep 22, 2012)

BTW, Costco has a deal on wiper blades for the next two weeks. It is a buy one, get one free for Goodyear blades. They cost $7.00 each, so now they are $7.00 a pair. No coupon needed, but I believe you can only get one pair per trip, so take a few friends with you!


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2012)

Sweet except I just replaced all mine on all trucks and my jeep.

So someone decided to steal 300 bucks worth of fuel out of my truck last night. Time for sitting in the yard with a shot gun.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 22, 2012)

Chris said:


> Sweet except I just replaced all mine on all trucks and my jeep.
> 
> So someone decided to steal *300 bucks worth of fuel* out of my truck last night. Time for sitting in the yard with a shot gun.



So, thats like 6.23 gals out in Cali, right? 

Why not just get a locking gas cap or have the door wired to a silent alarm. Nothing like the sound of racking a pump 12 ga to get someones attention.


----------



## havasu (Sep 23, 2012)

That sucks Chris!


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2012)

They also got some tools and a couple small gas cans out of the bed.

On this tank there wasn't really a locking gas cap or way to put one on since it is an aftermarket tank in the bed. Since then I have drilled out the lid and made my own locking cap. In my line of work it is inevitable and going to happen from time to time so i can not get to mad aout it, just realize people suck and would rather steal then get a job.



Now back to the project mileage. I was able to sneak out and get the muffler welded on and the filter in, the truck has so much more get up and go with the upgrades but I killed my top speed and I really don't like the sound of the flowmaster. Sounds like a 6 cyl on steroids.


----------



## havasu (Sep 24, 2012)

Yesterday, my son had his 5th wheel broken into at the storage lot he keeps it in. So were another 9 vehicles, along with a newer diesel pusher, which was stolen completely. Funny thing is the idiots didn't know the place was under 24 hour surveillance and the suspect was the owner of a limo company who also uses the same lot. Well, they did a search warrant and recovered all the loot, and the diesel pusher, in the yard of the suspect's home. He is now under arrest for 12 counts of burglary and grand theft auto. So was his South Central LA hooker girlfriend!


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2012)

People are dumb.


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2012)

Been driving witht he new muffler and still don't know if I like it at all. Still kinda sounds like a hopped up V6.


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2012)

So the baby likes the new exhaust.


----------



## Chris (Nov 19, 2012)

So finally an update. Truck went from between 4-5 MPG while towing to about 7 MPG towing the 5th wheel. I am towing the 5th again this week a long distance on a different highway so I will check it again, the last time was a 1600 mile trip with a lot of hills. This time it will be about a 600 mile trip with less hills. I would like to get 7.5 if possible. 

I hate the sound and drone of the flowmaster on the V10 and will likely change it out soon.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 19, 2012)

I love the sound of my 7.3 much better than a gas burner...just sayin.


----------



## Chris (Nov 19, 2012)

If you didn't remember I have the 7.3, 6.0 and the V10 and the V8. I like my 6.0 and 7.3 a lot. I am torn on what to drive everyday. Maybe I should get rid of a few to make it easier.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 20, 2012)

Chris said:


> Maybe I should get rid of a few to make it easier.



This is not the correct answer. The second most important decision of the day is which vehicle will I drive today.


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2012)

Then what is the first?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 20, 2012)

Can I get my EMS in before I leave the house today


----------



## Chris (Mar 25, 2013)

So since adding my camper shell I am getting almost a mile per gallon more on the highway empty.


----------



## MarkWood (Mar 26, 2013)

thats great! its not gonna help with the fifth wheel behind it though. maybe with a bumper pull?


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2013)

I have been thinking of selling it to put the money towards a dodge 4x4 diesel. Dreams of course.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 26, 2013)

Chris said:


> So since adding my camper shell I am getting almost a mile per gallon more on the highway empty.



What kind of milage are you getting around town without the camper?


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2013)

Depends on how much I get on it but before gearing I got between 9-10 and after i am hovering around 10.  If it is just a bunch of short trips I get about 8-9. Best I have ever gotten was 12.


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

So I took my truck to the shop about a year ago for an alignment because it started pulling slightly to the right. They put it on the machine and said it was perfect and there was nothing they could do, well it has gotten slightly worse and is more annoying then anything. Was else could cause a truck to pull?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 25, 2013)

Different size tires, air pressure, brake pad dragging?


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

Took it to a different shop this morning and they were able to adjust it back to normal. Everything else should be fine. These trips are forcing me to maintenance my junk, I don't like that.


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2013)

OK Just towed my boat about 600 miles and when running 89 octane fuel I was getting almost 10 MPG and with 87 octane I was getting between 8-9 so almost 1 MPG better with the higher octane. Or it could be just the road but I don't think so.


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2013)

BTW before my gearing and all I was lucky to get 7 if I was easy on it while towing my boat.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 29, 2013)

Sounds like it was worth regearing. Cool.


----------



## MarkWood (Apr 29, 2013)

I gained one MPG by going to a K&N air filter and one MPG by moving up to Higher octane on my truck.


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2013)

I did the K&N along with the Flowmaster and gearing a while back and that was my big jump in mileage.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 29, 2013)

Chris said:


> I did the K&N along with the Flowmaster and gearing a while back and that was my big jump in mileage.



Have you done the K&N on any of your diesels?


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2013)

No not yet. My 03 is getting about 16-17 daily and who knows on my 99 as I am rarely the driver of it.


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2013)

So my truck has a leaking brake caliper. Should I upgrade or stay stock? If I upgrade does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2013)

So a little update, made this truck a work truck. I was up in the air on buying a new work truck but decided I would make this one a work truck and buy myself a new truck then I realized I couldn't afford a new truck so I am fixing up the old diesel to make it my truck for a while until I can afford a new one without financing.


----------



## MarkWood (Jul 3, 2013)

Financing a trucknis never a good idea.


----------

